# Coffee compass greens



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Got to hear today that Coffee Compass have a deal in green beans.

3 Kgs for £20 + £3.25 postage equates to £6.50 per kilo. & you get the Forum Discount off this

Not sure what they have on offer but its on their website.

I'm very tempted but just not roasting for the mo until I've got my new Vesuvius conquered.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

BB still have some of the pentapacks of Daterras listed under their specials section at the bottom of the front page. They are just a touch over £7 a kilo!


----------

